# 2210 Transmission filters/screens



## Cluelessrich

I want to check the hydraulic filter and/or screen on my 2210 but can't find them. Can anyone tell me where to look? I have a generic service manual but it doesn't show the location of the filter cartridge nor the pump screen.

I'm not having any problems with the tractor - should I leave it alone and not risk causing a problem by messing with it? I just assume it would be better to clean/replace any filters/screens as a precaution against possible serious problems down the line.

I've already had the pleasure of replacing the head gasket - fortunately that went well!

Thanks


----------



## winston

Your suction screen is located on the other side of the transmission in line with the suction line. There will be a 3 bolt flange there. The screen is behind it. I don't think you have a screw on filter. I am sending you a pm.


----------



## bmaverick

Every 500 hrs drain the fluid. When it's emptied look underneath for three little bolt-heads in a triangle pattern maybe 1.5" apart. Undo them, pull out the screen filter, clean, put back exactly the same way, button up, refill with hyd/trans. There's no external filter. 

Location depending on the Yanmar ... 

- Located just below the p.t.o. shaft and a little forward. 

- Lie under and find where the bottom of the right axle joins the main central structural body. About 7 or 8 inches forward, look for a fitting that points to the right. It's connected with those three little bolts and has a drain plug in the middle. That's it. For less mess, take the plug out first.


----------

